# alert auf Grundlage von Buttons



## Henry939 (26. Sep 2016)

Hallo Freunde, ich möchte ein Programm schreiben, welches eine Anzahl Buttons erstellt. Die Anzahl der Buttons soll nach der Größe eines Arrays bestimmt werden, in der Daten vom Typ "Mensch" gespeichert sind. Und nun kommt der Knackpunkt: Sofern der Benutzer auf einen Button klickt, soll der Name des Buttons via alert ausgegeben werden. Jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie ich das realisieren soll. Für Hilfestellungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Das habe ich bisher zu Stande gebracht:

buttons.html

```
<html>
    <head>
        <title>Buttons</title>
       
    </head>
    <body>
        <div id="d1"></div>
    </body>
    <script src="daten.js"></script>
</html>
```

daten.js

```
function Mensch(vorname, telefon)
{
    this.vorname = vorname;
    this.telefon = telefon;
}

function erstelleButton(ausgabe)
{
    var meinButton = document.createElement("button");
    var meinText = document.createTextNode(ausgabe);
    meinButton.appendChild(meinText);
    var ausgabebereich = document.getElementById("d1");
    ausgabebereich.appendChild(meinButton);
    var meinBr = document.createElement("br");
    ausgabebereich.appendChild(meinBr);
};

var Menschen = new Array(new Mensch("Klaus", "5832954"), new Mensch("Dieter", "5832954"), new Mensch("Peter", "5832954"), new Mensch("Dietrich", "5832954"));

for(i=0; i<Menschen.length; i++)
{
    erstelleButton(Menschen[i].vorname);
}
```


----------



## Henry939 (26. Sep 2016)

Frage hat sich geklärt


----------

